# How much should I pay for Berkshire or Duroc weanlings?



## Barefeet Farms (Oct 15, 2008)

I've decided that I need a few pigs on the land to help the rotation. I'd like to purchase either Berkshire or Duroc weanlings. I found a source about 2 1/2-3 hours away, and they want $75-$100/weanling for non-papered, non-show animals. That seems high... Any opinions?

BTW...and if anyone knows a source of weanlings near Hockley, TX, please let me know! 

Barefeet Farms


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

Price varies a lot depending on your location, but here in Oregon, that would be about right. Come spring prices double, fall pigs are the cheap ones.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Barefeet Farms said:


> I found a source about 2 1/2-3 hours away, and they want $75-$100/weanling for non-papered, non-show animals. That seems high... Any opinions?


In our part of Kansas the traffic bears $35-$45 each for feeder pigs for meat production. Breeding stock quality are more.So about half of price you were quoted. 
All supply and demand for a given region I suppose. After last summer's feedgrain prices, many folks liquidated their hogs and quit. Feeder pigs will become more scarce.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Price varies greatly with the season (spring and summer are high, now is low), with the location (mid-west & southern seem lower prices) and with the quality (breeders, proven pasture, etc are more). We get $100 (boars) to $150 (gilts) per piglet. Demand's stayed high and I have to keep some back to raise ourself so we haven't cut our price this year.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## wstevenl (Mar 26, 2008)

We bought 3/4 red wattle hogs for $65 each but could have gotten mostly yorkshires for $35 each. The registered red wattle piglets are $250 for breeders and $80 for barrows.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Where in Texas are you exactly?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Just looked it up online. I see you are in Harris county. We're in Bastrop County, so closer than the other pig breeders and we sell our 40 lb weener pigs at 2/$85. The next litter, due in November, will be half Berkshire/ half Hampshire out of proven breeding stock. PM me if you like to be added to our waiting list.


----------



## RedHogs (Jul 7, 2006)

keep in mind that durocs are getting hot again, if you watch past trends, every breed has a hay-day, durocs are back in again... they are without question the most efficent and prolific terminal studs....

Berks have been hot for a while and cooled down some...

I think you are pricing purebred but non-registered stock.....The registeries are requiring alot of testing now and this has drivien some breeders away from papers....the question is are you going to invest over premium money for untested hogs....

There is starting to be three grades of hogs

purebred, tested and papered

purebred, 

and then sale barn type mutt hogs....

The price you have stated would be fair for a middle grade of hog.


----------



## Barefeet Farms (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for everybody's input. 

I would like to purchase a middle grade hog (thanks RedHogs  ) I would like it to be a good investment, but as this is a new venture for me, I don't necessarily want to break the bank just yet!

Farmergirl, I've sent you a PM. 

Walter, you're a voice from the past!  I've been following your blog for a few years now (AKA Homestead Herbs).

Thanks again everyone!


----------

